# Let's talk Tarantino



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Which is your favourite film of his? Why?

I personally think that Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill are his masterpieces.

Jackie Brown is great, but not on the same level as the above.

Death Proof was rubbish I thought, I was so disappointed. I was also very disappointed with Inglourious Basterds, it just didn't feel up to scratch for a Tarantino film.

Sin City wasn't his project exclusively, but still worth the hours. From Dusk Til Dawn is cult-worthy but not amazing.

I'm yet to see Crimson Tide, True Romance or Natural Born Killers (the whole way through) but they're on my to-do list.

Hero wasn't his project, but if I hadn't seen his name attached to it I never would've checked it out... ok that's a lie but he was part of the attraction


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed Death Proof, but I'm a sucker for Tarantino's dialogue scenes; which Death Proof seemed to feature A LOT of  Same goes for Inglorious Basterds, and I think these demonstrate that Tarantino can do great movies (or at least have great writing and casting) without a lot of violence (see Christoph Waltz winning an Oscar for his role).

Pulp Fiction is definitely great, as is Reservoir Dogs, but there's something about them that stills make them seem like he hasn't found his niche yet. Can't put my finger on exactly what it is, but when I see them I just think it's like 99% there.

Edit : Anyone know what he's working on now? I know he was planning Kill Bill Pt. 3 for like 2013/14 or so, but I thought he was doing another movie before it which would be this upcoming one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Kill Bill 3 will be 2014, his 8th film is unannounced thus far...

Whatever it is, it will be different to some degree as the Editor of all his films Sally Menke died in September.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2011)

Aw, that stinks to hear


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2011)

For sure. On Kill Bill, all of the takes were wrapped up with "Hi Sally!"... that must've gotten old really quickly


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds was a masterpiece, in my mind. 

I didn't really like Kill Bill. 1 or 2. I will openly admit to being a huge Tarantino fan, and I see the appeal in KB1&2, but I won't list them as 'favorites'. 

I loved Death Proof, too. Actually, I do believe that I love everything that Tarantino has been involved in, but KB1&2 to a slightly lesser extent. 

He is, without a doubt, my favorite director.

EDIT:

I mean, come on. It's fucking Tarantino, alright?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_R9GtquaHk


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 23, 2011)

I loved Pulp Fiction and the two Kill Bill movies, but I hated Inglorious Basterds and that's all I've seen of his


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2011)

With all that said, I actually did enjoy Jackie Brown. I still haven't seen Death Proof nor Inglorious Bastards either.. 

Also, I love the fact that Battle Royale is his favorite movie.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie.

I hate a lot of Tarantino's work. Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill 1&2 are the three movies of his I can say that I actually love. I find that his dialogue is too dry and witty and THE SAME in every movie, and it's not believable. I'm smart, and have smart and witty friends, but we don't talk the way most of his characters talk. Especially when they're having those conversations about odd topics, it just irks me to know end.

Also, I think he's a horrible, horrible actor. Every time I hear his whiny voice I cringe and bemoan my existence. 

I now await the legion of Tarantino fans to fully eviscerate my post and deplete my rep .


----------



## teqnick (Jan 24, 2011)

Kill Bill and From Dusk Til' Dawn. I remember seeing From Dusk Til Dawn when I was a little kid, and it scared the shit out of me. Now, it's just hilarious.


----------



## hutchman (Jan 24, 2011)

Enter Tarrantino Fanboy.............

1. Pulp Fiction is an easy no:1 - fav movie EVER
2. Kill Bill 1&2 rule the shit - Betrix Kiddo is the toughest chick EVER on film IMO
3. Reservior Dogs - Torture scene is fuckin incredible!
4. Inglorious basterds - Suspensful as fuck, loved it.
5. Jackie Brown - just plane cool.
6. Death Proof - love the ending + that car chase ruled.

Tarentino's dialogue scenes are just unmatched. I love all his movies. 

As for other movies he just directed, produced or wrote as a seperate thing.

Dusk till Dawn blew my mind. I had no idea what it was about so when the vampires came out of nowhere I became the most stoked person in the universe at that moment.

Natural Born Killers - masterpiece. 

Hero - pretty sweet.

Sin City - loved it.

That'll do pig.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like we're all on the same page about Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill being his best work


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 24, 2011)

Pulp Fiction is just plain awesome.

The thing that killed Inglorious Basterds for me was the dialogue which just felt like it dragged on and on and _on._ It's like it wanted to be a 40s style film with loads of dialogue (which I _love_), only the characters in Basterds had absolutely fuck-all to say in the way of interesting plot or character development


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2011)

Demoniac said:


> Pulp Fiction is just plain awesome.
> 
> The thing that killed Inglorious Basterds for me was the dialogue which just felt like it dragged on and on and _on._ It's like it wanted to be a 40s style film with loads of dialogue (which I _love_), only the characters in Basterds had absolutely fuck-all to say in the way of interesting plot or character development



Agreed, the only character that managed to hold my interest properly was Landa, Christopher Waltz gave a complex performance that made the rest of the cast look like amateurs.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 24, 2011)

True fucking Romance!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 24, 2011)

I almost forgot!

Tarantino rips off other movies (FACT!).

One of his favorite movies is Thriller: A Cruel Picture, which, in all honesty, is the same story as Kill Bill.

I love Tarantino to DEATH, and will watch any movie he's involved in, but when I noticed that, a part of me died inside.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2011)

He calls it homage. Just like how he took the vocal theme directly off Lady Snowblood. 

If anything, Kill Bill is more of a celebration of homages to some of his favorite films, with no intention of originality.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> He calls it homage. Just like how he took the vocal theme directly off Lady Snowblood.
> 
> If anything, Kill Bill is more of a celebration of homages to some of his favorite films, with no intention of originality.



Have you seen Thriller? Kill Bill is exactly Thriller 

Guy ruins girls life. Girl loses an eye. Girl sets out to take revenge on the people that ruined her life.

And I'm pretty sure we never learn the girls name (or at least her real name) in Thriller.

It's a pretty shitty movie, though. AT LEAST 30 minutes of that fucking film are in slow motion. Including a 3 minute scene of the top of a cop car, and a 3-4 minute scene of slow motion shooting people, in the most un-dramatic, non-suspenseful, anti-climatic way imaginable. I understand setting the atmosphere, but it honestly ruined an already bad movie.

This coming from a guy that thought A Siberian Film was a cinematic MASTERPIECE, and holds Tarantino in the same regard as Kubrick and Hitchcock. So take my opinion with a pretty hefty dose of salt.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2011)

That's unsurprising, he probably loves Thriller.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That's unsurprising, he probably loves Thriller.



Only reason I watched it is because he once said in an interview that it's one of his favorite movies


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

My vote goes to Reservoir Dogs because it's the first Tarantino flick I ever seen which made me an instant fan and then of course Pulp Fiction because well... it's a masterpiece.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2011)

Pulp Fiction is amazing. Inglorious Basterds had a lot of potential but the plot seemed like it was a little weak and the characters were hyped up only to be of little importance throughout the course of the film.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 25, 2011)

i still stand by True Romance


----------



## synrgy (Jan 25, 2011)

He wrote True Romance; didn't direct it. 

Thanks for posting, Dave. There goes my next 20 minutes of productivity. 

Anyway, here's my run down:

KB 1&2 -- I think I've mentioned in other movie threads that, while I know it probably shouldn't be, if you count Kill Bill part 1 & 2 as one film (I do, more or less) it is basically my favorite movie of all time -- Tarantino, or otherwise. I can't quantify that. It just is. It hits all the right spots in all the right ways, for me. I feel invested in those characters. I feel like I'll remember (these versions of) Hatori Hanzo and Pai Mei forever.  

I actually just watched it again a couple weeks ago with my lady, who'd never seen it before. She wasn't impressed. I was practically giggling with delight through both parts. I guess I'm weird.

Reservoir Dogs -- Probably my 2nd favorite of his movies. Love the cast, love the dialog, and it established a lot of his on-screen universe and his non-linear style. Plus, it's just really highly quotable: "Why do I gotta be Mr Pink?" "Cause you're a fuckin' faggot, alright?!"  

Bonus points for those who've noticed that the Michael Madson's character is theoretically related to John Travolta's character in Pulp Fiction. They only say his name once in the flick, but it's Vick Vega. Vick and Vincent. The Vega Brothers. I wish he'd done THAT movie, even though it probably only exists in my own head. 

Inglorious Basterds: My new 3rd favorite of his movies. The opening scene is just so crazy intense. It's the first scene he's pulled off since the Ezekiel Speech scene in PF to carry that much tension, only it's better because there's no screaming or forced intensity. The way Col. Landa controls the conversation with Monsieur LaPadite basically gives me goosebumps.

Pulp Fiction -- Before Inglorious Basterds, this was my 3rd favorite of his movies. Now it's the 4th. Everyone knows it, everyone loves it. Nothing I can add of any worth.

Death Proof -- Next on the list. I'm kinda surprised it caught as much flak as it did. I thought it was great, for what it was. When the first group of girls crashes, that shot is NUTS. Maybe taking too many pages from the Rodriguez playbook, but whatever. He was clearly just having fun with it. I think what I liked most was the dialog. It felt much closer to the dialog in Reservoir Dogs than any of his other films.

Jackie Brown -- My least favorite of the bunch. Still a decent flick, but just kinda missing that special something that his other films have. It just didn't "feel" very Tarantino, to me. Plus, I feel like this was clearly well after DeNiro began phoning in all his roles. Wasn't really impressed with Samuel L in this one, either. When 2 of your primary characters come off flat, things just don't really work. I've always had a soft spot for Bridget Fonda, though..

From Dusk Till Dawn (Co-directed, so it counts.) -- Screw you guys, I'm going home. Seriously. Can't justify why, but I can't stand this movie. The first half isn't so bad, but the 2nd half just rubs me the wrong way. Still, all great directors are plenty capable of making shit films. Ever seen 'Insomnia'? I mean, WTF Nolan, seriously?! 

Maybe he is a one trick pony, but sometimes that's okay provided the one trick is bad-ass enough. When I go to see a Tarantino flick I feel like at this point, with little exception, I know what to expect, and he delivers. He's without a doubt one of my favorites.


----------



## groph (Jan 25, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> I hate a lot of Tarantino's work. Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill 1&2 are the three movies of his I can say that I actually love. I find that his dialogue is too dry and witty and THE SAME in every movie, and it's not believable. I'm smart, and have smart and witty friends, but we don't talk the way most of his characters talk. Especially when they're having those conversations about odd topics, it just irks me to know end.
> 
> ...



HERETIC!

Nah, I'm generally indifferent to Tarantino. Then again I've only seen a couple of his movies. I enjoyed Reservoir Dogs and the little bits of Pulp Fiction I've seen looked promising. Inglorious Basterds kind of left me going "meh, this whole Tarantino style is getting old and up it's own ass." The guy who played Landa was a fantastic actor, though. He strikes me as somebody who people like too much, that's for sure.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 26, 2011)

Fucking love everything he's done. Watched Inglorious Basterds again yesterday and forgot how fucking brilliant it was. The first time I watched it I don't think it sunk in how good it was but now I've watched it again it's up there with pulp fiction and kill bill definitely.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 26, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Fucking love everything he's done. Watched Inglorious Basterds again yesterday and forgot how fucking brilliant it was. The first time I watched it I don't think it sunk in how good it was but now I've watched it again it's up there with pulp fiction and kill bill definitely.



I thought that might be the case with me, but it washed over the second time too. I agree with what Ross said:



vampiregenocide said:


> Inglorious Basterds had a lot of potential but the plot seemed like it was a little weak and the characters were hyped up only to be of little importance throughout the course of the film.



Btw it's "Inglourious" guise


----------



## pink freud (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not a fan of The Tarantino Conversation.

Every movie has to have a conversation about menial bullshit talked about in a forced I'm-talking-cool-because-I-have-to-impress-upon-you-that-I'm-cool-did-I-mention-that-I'm-cool manner.

Besides that, KBI-II was awesome. Pulp Fiction was good for a couple viewings, but gets boring after that. FDTD was a piece of shit. IB was entertaining once, and I could maybe watch it again in a few years. Wasn't very impressed with RD.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 26, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I'm not a fan of The Tarantino Conversation.
> 
> Every movie has to have a conversation about menial bullshit talked about in a forced I'm-talking-cool-because-I-have-to-impress-upon-you-that-I'm-cool-did-I-mention-that-I'm-cool manner.
> 
> Besides that, KBI-II was awesome. Pulp Fiction was good for a couple viewings, but gets boring after that. FDTD was a piece of shit. IB was entertaining once, and I could maybe watch it again in a few years. Wasn't very impressed with RD.



Appreciate the honesty man 

I know what you mean about the contrived "cool" pop culture references. I just love that he loves movies so much, his works are clearly labours of love.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the "Bad mofo" wallet.

That's how I like his movies...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tarantino is a master. Reservoir Dogs is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Soulwomb (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Tarantino's work but I could never get into the Kill Bill movies. I think it was mainly Uma Thurman. Couldn't really accept her being a bad ass I guess. Also I didn't really mind Death Proof up till the ending when they had those annoying females kill Kurt Russell. Man I really wanted him to run them off the road so badly.

But I just love how cheesy his movies are. They're always a pretty fun watch.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

He should make a movie exclusively about the girl in death proof that was dressed as a cheerleader. That would be "interesting".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> He should make a movie exclusively about the girl in death proof that was dressed as a cheerleader. That would be "interesting".



Mary Elizabeth Winstead in a cheerleader outfit, fuck yeah dude


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

/\ Hell yes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 31, 2011)

The only Tarantino flick I really liked was Pulp Fiction (and that one is in my top 5 probably). Kill Bill 1 and 2 were alright, and Inglorius basterds was a lot longer than it needed to be. Some of his other stuff is just far too, 'shocking' to attract my attention. I have been meaning to watch Reservior Dogs though.


----------



## willow (Feb 7, 2011)

Kill Bill 1 is my favourite of his. Followed closely by Pulp Fiction.

If I were to count the ones he wrote as well True Romance would be at the top.

Natural Born Killers is also sick.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2011)

willow said:


> Kill Bill 1 is my favourite of his. Followed closely by Pulp Fiction.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 7, 2011)

synrgy said:


> He wrote True Romance; didn't direct it.
> 
> .


 
i know

and if you re-read the o.p. post, he didnt say he had to direct it
its still me favorite film he has done.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The only Tarantino flick I really liked was Pulp Fiction (and that one is in my top 5 probably).


And Kill Bill 1 & From Dusk till Dawn, for me. Not top 5, except for Pulp Fiction, but fun to watch. I have yet to watch Reservoir Dogs & Inglourious Basterds. Death Proof as well, maybe. 
Kill Bill 2 was... not bad, until the point where Pai Mai enters the story. To me, the movie lost EVERYTHING it was in this scene. Wtf was this? Some 1000 years old chinese martial arts master... I mean, the fighting scenes before & in Part I were completly exaggerated, but the first scene where The Bride fights Pai Mai is just hilarious, not only that he is some kind of supernatural being (may the force be with you...), also, I can't remember I have ever seen someone fight as bad as she did. "Your swordsmanship is amateur at best?" far from that. A blind man with a hammer would have defeated her. Her Kung Fu? What is this, a 7-year old girl in slow motion? Damn, I had to say that


----------



## synrgy (Feb 10, 2011)

Figures. Pai Mei was one of my favorite parts of the whole thing. Gordon Liu is the man!


----------



## liamh (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I prefer Kill Bill to Pulp fiction
As much as I love both, PF ust doesnt have the emotional depth that KB has
has anybody seen Sukiyaki Western Django? Thoughts? I thought it was brilliant


----------



## MFB (Feb 10, 2011)

There is no Django besides the ORIGINAL


----------



## synrgy (Feb 10, 2011)

liamh said:


> has anybody seen Sukiyaki Western Django? Thoughts? I thought it was brilliant



I thought it was fun. Dunno about 'brilliant', but definitely fun.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought this was pretty funny:

4 Great Artists Who Make it Really Hard Not To Hate Them | Cracked.com


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2011)

> He opened his There Will Be Blood speech with "My deepest thanks to the Academy for whacking me with the handsomest bludgeon in town." Which, sure, is eloquent and interesting, I suppose, but also _weird as shit._







> maybe they hate the fact that he packs all of his movies with his personal pop culture observations, because he wants to show off how damn clever he is, but I don't care. He's really talented, so there's a lot I'll let him get away with.







> and Lt. Raine says "Private Ryan Howard, I think this just might be my masterpiece." And then it immediately smash-cuts to ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 22, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned Four Rooms yet. He directs and acts in the last 1/4 of the movie. The whole movie is pretty entertaining.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 22, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Nobody has mentioned Four Rooms yet. He directs and acts in the last 1/4 of the movie. The whole movie is pretty entertaining.



I would have to say the movie is good in spite of Tarantino. As is his custom, loads of witty dialogue bore the moviegoer (or in my case, Netflix-movie-guy) before anything happens. 

I was surprised to see Antonio Banderas in that film.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I was surprised to see Antonio Banderas in that film.



That's like, the 5th Law of Film, or something.

"Where one finds Rodriguez, one must also find Banderas."


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 22, 2011)

synrgy said:


> That's like, the 5th Law of Film, or something.
> 
> "Where one finds Rodriguez, one must also find Banderas."



It's a postulate of film, something that isn't proven or demonstrated, rather is self evident, or assumed true.


----------



## defchime (Mar 7, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Nobody has mentioned Four Rooms yet. He directs and acts in the last 1/4 of the movie. The whole movie is pretty entertaining.



Four Rooms is pretty awesome, I would call it amazing if the 4 writers/directors had sat down together and tried to tie their stories together. 

I'd say the ranking of the Four Rooms shorts goes; The Wrong Man, The Man From Hollywood, The Missing Ingredient followed by Rodriguez's The Misbehavers because I fucking despise those goddamn kids. or 2413 if you dont know/remember the names. 

I can't really say which of his works is the best because theres always something I really enjoyed and something I really hated....theres a nice balance between the two, so I end up forgetting the bad. 

Ive gotta mention Harvey Weinstein. Harvey Weinstein. Genius in several respects. Tip of the hat to him and Collin Firth for Kings Speech...the academy awards might be a popularity contest, but Harvey isn't too popular. FUCK YOU BLACK SWAN AND MARK WALBERG! seriously...the day fuckin markymark walberg wins an academy award for best male performance is the day the film industry fucking dies. like come on he cant act worth shit, ever see him in M.Night's The Happening? He made that movie suck worse than Lady in the Water.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2011)

defchime said:


> FUCK YOU BLACK SWAN AND MARK WALBERG! seriously...the day fuckin markymark walberg wins an academy award for best male performance is the day the film industry fucking dies. like come on he cant act worth shit, ever see him in M.Night's The Happening? He made that movie suck worse than Lady in the Water.



3 things:

1. Black Swan was fucking awesome.
2. Mark Wahlberg wasn't even nominated. What are you on about?
3. You can't ever blame an actor for Shyamalan's completely inept story telling abilities. (See: Paul Giamatti, Bruce Willis, Samuel L Jackson, Wahlberg, Joaquin Phoenix, Adrien Brody, Sigourney Weaver and Robin Wright, amongst others, who are all clearly capable of doing good work when there's an even halfway decent director behind them.)


----------



## defchime (Mar 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> 3 things:
> 
> 1. Black Swan was fucking awesome.
> 2. Mark Wahlberg wasn't even nominated. What are you on about?
> 3. You can't ever blame an actor for Shyamalan's completely inept story telling abilities. (See: Paul Giamatti, Bruce Willis, Samuel L Jackson, Wahlberg, Joaquin Phoenix, Adrien Brody, Sigourney Weaver and Robin Wright, amongst others, who are all clearly capable of doing good work when there's an even halfway decent director behind them.)



1. I've yet to see Black Swan, nothing bad against anyone involved, but I was just glad to see the Weinsteins pick up a few wins. 
2. It was a test, and you passed...But Mark Walberg would have gotten an academy award had it won best picture because he (in part) produced it. 
3. I can blame an actor because its them that are carrying out the story, M.night does his job by writing in dialogue and situations that gives you insight into the character; this with his excellent cinematography is for me enough to get the story across...but when a jackass like mark walberg reads all his lines like hes talking to a fucking 6 year old it kind of ruins the whole goddamn movie. I recently saw The lovely bones and he kind of stepped away from his talking to a youngin' acting. Not too sure if he still did this in the fighter, but that would be fucking hilarious. But it seems like M.night's directing of Marky Mark probably could have been better, but Zooey Dechanel, John Leguizamo, and Betty Buckely each preformed excellently under M.nights Direction.

Just a sample of Mark Walberg in the happening. This is pretty much his character throughout the movie, not just one instance of his poor acting.
 

on topic; Tarantino has a foot fetish.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 14, 2011)

Am I missing something? This is the first time I've entered this thread, and the very first post was talking about Crimson Tide (directed by Tony Scott) and Natural Born Killers (directed by Oliver Stone).

I skip to page 3, and there's talk about Black Swan.

Obviously I have no idea what criteria are being used for talking about Tarantino. *laugh*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 22, 2011)

Watched Inglourious Basterds for the 3rd time tonight and I _finally_ "got" it.

Just goes to show that sometimes where you see merit in something you don't understand and therefore are unsure if you like it, taking the time to understand it can pay off.


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> True fucking Romance!


 
i second this...


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

ill probobly get crucified but i guess im the only one who just flat out didnt enjoy Pulp Fiction....... some of his other work, amazing.. that one i just couldnt get into.. i dunno, im an asshole


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 28, 2011)

I have seen pretty much all of the movies he has either, written, produced, or directed. I would have to say that Pulp Fiction is by far my favorite. I really liked Kill Bill and Inglorious Bastards as well. My guilty plesure would have to be From Dusk Till Dawn, but I am a sucker for B grade horror anyways


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> I hate a lot of Tarantino's work. Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill 1&2 are the three movies of his I can say that I actually love. I find that his dialogue is too dry and witty and THE SAME in every movie, and it's not believable. I'm smart, and have smart and witty friends, but we don't talk the way most of his characters talk. Especially when they're having those conversations about odd topics, it just irks me to know end.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with every word of this... It seems all of Tarantino's characters have the same conversations... For instance... Consider the banter between Travolta and Jackson... Then think about the diner scene in Resevoir Dogs... 

Also, I don't really like his flagrant use of the N word... I'm actually surprise SLJ was so cool with him using it the way he did in Pulp Fiction but I hear dollar signs can be VERY persuasive...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 28, 2011)

I love all his films, can't pick out a favorite, but the top on my list are Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs or Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 28, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> ill probobly get crucified but i guess im the only one who just flat out didnt enjoy Pulp Fiction....... some of his other work, amazing.. that one i just couldnt get into.. i dunno, im an asshole


 
We all hate you now. You should be banned from sevenstring.org forever! Everyone knows that liking Pulp Fiction and playing ERGs goes hand in hand


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2011)

It's the inclusion of interesting conversations that make Tarantino films. You can't say you don't like him for the thing he does better than anyone else.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

^ I'll give you that. The convos just seem to always follow the same flow. And I do dig the wittiness and the hilarity that ensues from the inconclusion, I just wish it were better masked. You know like when you do a run that's basically the same lick moved through several modes, but some folks are somehow able to disguise this better than others.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I agree with every word of this... It seems all of Tarantino's characters have the same conversations... For instance... Consider the banter between Travolta and Jackson... Then think about the diner scene in Resevoir Dogs...
> 
> Also, I don't really like his flagrant use of the N word... I'm actually surprise SLJ was so cool with him using it the way he did in Pulp Fiction but I hear dollar signs can be VERY persuasive...



What's wrong with using the N word?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

^ I just think he uses it gratuitously and in a derrogatory manner. If I dont like it I don't like it. What's wrong w/ not using it?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched Pulp Fiction for the first time in several years last weekend. I guess it had been just long enough, because I enjoyed it more than I can remember enjoying it before.

One thing that's really been standing out to me recently is his ear for music. The soundtracks in his films are pretty awesome. The first few were like rad mix-tapes from the 70's, and I've long been a fan of the work RZA did on the Kill Bill movies in addition to the usual eclectic mix-tape like song selection from QT.

Looking forward to Django Unchained.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jun 28, 2011)

WOOHHOOO TARANTINO!!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ I just think he uses it gratuitously and in a derrogatory manner. If I dont like it I don't like it. What's wrong w/ not using it?



Just asked a simple question.Don't think you need to state if you don't like you don't like it.A derogatory manner? Lots of words can be used in a derogatory manner,should they not be used?

What's wrong with not using is a gangsters lifestyle is not all butterflies and tea parties,they use bad scary words.It's just realistic.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 28, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> What's wrong with not using is a gangsters lifestyle is not all butterflies and tea parties,they use bad scary words.It's just realistic.


But criminals always sit around and discuss the meaning behind famous pop songs, yes?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> But criminals always sit around and discuss the meaning behind famous pop songs, yes?



Always


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 28, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> We all hate you now. You should be banned from sevenstring.org forever! Everyone knows that liking Pulp Fiction and playing ERGs goes hand in hand


 
sniffle...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> What's wrong with not using is a gangsters lifestyle is not all butterflies and tea parties,they use bad scary words.It's just realistic.


 I bet the closest you've been to an actual gangster is in a tarantino film... Shut it up.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I bet the closest you've been to an actual gangster is in a tarantino film... Shut it up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys... 

I hadn't heard about Django Unchained, sounds interesting!


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Tarantino's work. Pulp Fiction is still my favourite.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Guys...
> 
> I hadn't heard about Django Unchained, sounds interesting!



Dave... You already know I don't deal w/ that kinda stupid shit... 


But yes. That movie does sound interesting... Have I watched so much Netflix that I just don't hear ab new movies anymore? Damn son...

And wait... I dunno why I just thought of this... Pulp Fiction is the movie where they randomly had the gimp in the basement that ended up fucking Ving Rames in the ass, right?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Dave... You already know I don't deal w/ that kinda stupid shit...



Whatever man,I just asked you a simple question.You seemed to take it the wrong way,so in all honesty you are the one who started "stupid shit".I just gave you an answer to you why I thought Tarantino should use the N word in his gangster films and you just told me to "shut it up",so I don't know why you're trying to take the moral high ground.You were the one who got uppity.



Anyway gonna watch True Romance tonight.Just bought it in a Cash Converter along with The Godfather trilogy which I bought for £6!!


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of his movies are cool, some of them just come off as self indulgent wank.

Yes yes I know, "you just don't understand', save it for the coffee shop because I watch movies for entertainment, not to have my worldview challenged or any of that psuedo-intellectual horseshit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Some of his movies are cool, some of them just come off as self indulgent wank.
> 
> Yes yes I know, "you just don't understand', save it for the coffee shop because I watch movies for entertainment, not to have my worldview challenged or any of that psuedo-intellectual horseshit.





Man, you're looking way too much into Tarantino films.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Man, you're looking way too much into Tarantino films.



Not really, that's just the kind of crap I have to hear whenever there's movie talk going on around the dipshits I go to university with. 

I hate being a mature age student.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 8, 2011)

I love Tarantino's movies. And i've been a big fan of his work for a long time now. 

My favorite would be Kill Bill 1 & 2. All the others are great as well. At least most of them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking earlier how much nationality plays a part in Tarantino's characters and writing, he uses nationality and stereotypes to build up the characters in a very comic book like way. A few scenes in Kill Bill particularly spring to mind, the scene where Beatrice arrives at Hattori Hanzo's place and the scene with Estoban. SO GOOD.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate Tarantino. Everything he does is over-stylized, his dialogue is snarky and unbelievable, his characters are the most ridiculous caricatures, and he trades subtlety for teenager appeal. Inglourious Basterds wasn't so bad, probably the least irritating Tarantino film for me. Pulp fiction is alright, but I felt that the transformation of Jules was handled sloppily. Yes, he had a change of heart, but I felt it was more because Tarantino wanted him to have a change of heart than the way the story unfolded. Even that wouldn't have irked me had it not been such a pivotal part of the film. Meanwhile, the humor (the whole gold watch episode included) was low-brow and infantile; it's hard for me to picture the sort of people that would laugh at it without wincing. Kill Bill felt like a thirteen-year-old's revenge fantasy and there was no real character development. I did like Natural Born Killers, although you have to consider all the revision that Oliver Stone put into the script, and the fact that he directed it. The message was certainly stronger than the average Tarantino film. Even with that going, the premise and execution felt immature, though I'd like to believe that this was intentional.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 12, 2011)

FDTD is probably the only Tarantino flick I've seen that I'd voluntarily watch again. Then again, I'm not much of a "movie guy," and the movies I _do_ like tend to be cheesy horror flicks, so...

Yeah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I hate Tarantino. Everything he does is over-stylized, his dialogue is snarky and unbelievable, his characters are the most ridiculous caricatures, and he trades subtlety for teenager appeal. Inglourious Basterds wasn't so bad, probably the least irritating Tarantino film for me. Pulp fiction is alright, but I felt that the transformation of Jules was handled sloppily. Yes, he had a change of heart, but I felt it was more because Tarantino wanted him to have a change of heart than the way the story unfolded. Even that wouldn't have irked me had it not been such a pivotal part of the film. Meanwhile, the humor (the whole gold watch episode included) was low-brow and infantile; it's hard for me to picture the sort of people that would laugh at it without wincing. Kill Bill felt like a thirteen-year-old's revenge fantasy and there was no real character development. I did like Natural Born Killers, although you have to consider all the revision that Oliver Stone put into the script, and the fact that he directed it. The message was certainly stronger than the average Tarantino film. Even with that going, the premise and execution felt immature, though I'd like to believe that this was intentional.



Sounds like you dislike him for the reasons most people think he's a genius.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 13, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sounds like you dislike him for the reasons most people think he's a genius.



I don't know, I have yet to see what the appeal of forced dialogue is. And it just gets so much worse when he acts.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 13, 2011)

I like Tarantino's work primarily for the same reason I like most of the bands I like. One could call it 'originality' or 'distinction' or 'standing out in a crowd', etc.

Before I go further, let me derail any potential 'his work isn't original, though!' type comments by stating that _obviously_ the bulk of his work is that of homage to the genre films he grew up with, which isn't exactly 'original', but let me clarify my point:

Some artists simply have a style that is completely their own, so much so that when one is witness to a piece of their work without knowing who the author is, they can still easily identify it as belonging to the artist. Bands that spring to mind who I believe fill this description are 311, Meshuggah, Mars Volta, Deftones, etc.

What I'm getting at is, I'm of the opinion that when one views a scene written/directed by Tarantino, even if they've never seen it before, they're likely to know within seconds that it's his work. Nobody else makes (decent) films anything like his, and his films aren't quite like anybody else's.

The reason Pulp Fiction resonated so well seems to be that there hadn't been anything (in the mainstream) like it before. There was no single reference point. It was a far cry from the usual 'take a successful property and milk the fuck out if it' business that Hollywood usually partakes in. For some perspective, here are the top grossing films of that year (1994):

The Lion King -- arguably Disney's best animated film of all time, but they've been cranking out animated films like nobody's business for the entirety of their existence.
Forrest Gump -- Another notch on the trophy for 'having a top grossing actor play a retard'.
True Lies -- Schwarzenegger's bi-annual action flick.
The Mask -- Hollywood's failed attempt at milking Jim Carey's then Cash-Cow status.
Speed -- Prototypical action flick, starring Keanu 'Woah!' Reeves.
The Flinstones -- Poorly realized version of a well established cartoon franchise.
Dumb and Dumber -- More cashing in on Carey-the-cash-cow.
Four Weddings and a Funeral -- Hugh Grant in a romantic comedy? SHOCKING! 
Interview with the Vampire -- film version of a well established novel.
Clear and Present Danger -- film version of a well established novel.

Yes, we can certainly say things like "Kill Bill is his tribute to old samurai and spaghetti western movies" or "Inglorious Basterds is his tribute to the Dirty Dozen", etc, but when one stops to ponder some of the other 'big names' in the directorial field over the relatively narrow space of time in which Tarantino has been successful, we're not exactly looking at a bunch of chameleons. Most are one-note-wonders: Bay. Shyamalan. Cameron. Even his buddy Rodriguez seems only capable of over-the-top action with a dash of light comedy. Say what one will about Jackie Brown, I'd take it over Spy Kids any day of the week.

Scorcese makes _great_ films, but he doesn't take chances. He's surprisingly predictable. If one didn't see the 'twists' in The Departed or Shutter Island coming within the first 10 minutes of each movie, I submit they haven't watched enough movies.  

I don't mean to ramble on. I guess the point I'm trying to get at is that while it might not be the most original, Tarantino's 'voice' is often imitated but never properly duplicated. He's got a pretty unique vision, and he frequently seems to be one step ahead of the pack in terms of the on-screen chances he's willing to take.

Anyway, analysis aside, I simply find his work highly entertaining, and all art is of course entirely subjective.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jul 13, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I don't know, I have yet to see what the appeal of forced dialogue is. And it just gets so much worse when he acts.



"Does my garage have a sign that says, 'Dead ...... storage' on it?"

common man that's a classic line of cinema 

I just recently saw the Kill Bill movies (way late I know) and I thought they were very good, it was neat to see such an interesting homage to classic samurai/japanese movies. Plus the action was fun

that said Kill Bill was way better than Kill Bill 2


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2011)

To add to Carl's post...

Tarantino has a great sense of humour. It's not blatant and it doesn't beat you over the head, he just does things in a way that you either "get" or you don't.

He also has a fantastic eye for visuals. Not a single scene in either of the Kill Bill films looks out of place and the garden samurai fight... just wow.

His dialogue may not be hugely realistic, but they are a far cry from 95% of dialogue in other films. The characters amuse themselves, they behave in human ways. Vic Vega in Pulp Fiction is about as human as it gets.

The dialogue in Reservoir Dogs is contrived for sure, but that was Tarantino's first film and has since gone on to perfect his own method. I honestly find it hard to fault anything about either of the two Kill Bill films. As a whole, they are a masterpiece.

If you don't like girls, guns and drugs then yeah maybe stay away, but in my opinion Tarantino is the most "fun" director going.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Vic Vega in Pulp Fiction is about as human as it gets.



Got your Vega brothers mixed up. Vic (Vick?) was played by Michael Madsen in Reservoir Dogs. Vincent was played by John Travolta in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kevin Costner Joining Quentin Tarantinos Django Unchained  Deadline.com




Scar Symmetry said:


> Guys...
> 
> I hadn't heard about Django Unchained, sounds interesting!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 21, 2011)

Jamie Foxx in the main role in Django Unchained... I honestly have no idea if this is good or bad. I don't think I ever saw him star in a movie, not that I recall anyway.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 21, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Jamie Foxx in the main role in Django Unchained... I honestly have no idea if this is good or bad. I don't think I ever saw him star in a movie, not that I recall anyway.



I think he's great when he has the right director behind him.

He won the Best Actor award at the Oscars back in '04 for his portrayal of Ray Charles. 

I also just saw him last night as Motherfucker Jones in the movie Horrible Bosses.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I think he's great when he has the right director behind him.
> 
> He won the Best Actor award at the Oscars back in '04 for his portrayal of Ray Charles.
> 
> I also just saw him last night as Motherfucker Jones in the movie Horrible Bosses.



He was also great in Jarhead.


----------

